# Testim Gel.



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 4, 2013)

Anyone used it? I know it's not gonna be as good as test but my endo has put me on it. I'm pretty sure he is gonna suggest the one shot per 17wk yes every 17wks. Then I might get a chance at some standard gear.

Just wonder anyone used this testim??


----------



## goodfella (May 4, 2013)

Know a few guys who get prescribed it. They say it's more annoying than anything lol.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 4, 2013)

I used it once for a month just to check it out and see what it was all about. One tube every other day rubbed on shoulders after my shower in the morning. Shit was actually impressive. I was extremely horny all the time and could fuck like a porn star. I wish I would've gotten bloods done after 4 weeks just to see how high it had my test levels raised. All in all that stuff is very good for a gel.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## jennerrator (May 4, 2013)

damn, even my dr. gave me injects!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 4, 2013)

Well 2nd day of the gels and it could really get annoying. I'm getting bloods done at months. So will share info then. 
But my main concern is skin to skin contact with the wife and kids. It would simple be selfish to expose them to that risk long term. I can be extra cautious for 3months but will defo push for an alternative.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 4, 2013)

Not sure what your worried about unless its immediate contact. You shower in the morning, then gel, then off to work all day. By the time you get home and play with the kids or wife that gel is of no worry. You're getting too worried about some gel that is mediocre at best. The gel is good for what it is, Gel. Unless you're gonna rub it on and then roll around all over the damn floor with the kids and constantly rub your shoulders all over them then there are definitely other things to worry about in life.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Hardpr (May 4, 2013)

ask him about axiron test solution. it goes under the underarms so less exposure to others. guys are testing well on it 30mg per pump 2 pumps per day.


----------



## DF (May 4, 2013)

I've never done the gel.  Went straight to injections.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 4, 2013)

The Testim I'm on is 5g/ 50mg 1%. Applied once daily. My test base line prior to any AAS use was 399. Not sure what I stand to benefit from this but time will tell.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 4, 2013)

Give it 2 solid weeks 14 days and then see what you think.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 4, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Give it 2 solid weeks 14 days and then see what you think.



Really? I didn't expect it would act as quick as that.

His wants me to do 3month(UK endo).


----------



## RedLang (May 4, 2013)

Yeah you will definately feel it in 2 weeks.
I had started with the cream and it was ok at best. Injections are like night and day.

Good that you are watching for skin to skin contact. I read an article (cant find it) where the father was playing with his children and after 3-6 months on gel he noticed that his son, who was very young at the time, had started to grow dark hair on his face. Now this is worse case scenario but for a child to see these effects only a small amount would be needed. Not a good situation to be in!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2013)

Way back when my doc put me on TRT he scripted me for Testim. It was shite. Can't go near your bird for like 8 hours afterwards, sticks to your clothes and absorption (transdermal) was suspect at best. 

Get pins.


----------



## TR90125 (May 7, 2013)

I was on Testim for several weeks.  1 tube daily didn't move my levels at all.  My doc put me on two tubes a day.  I would apply the gel with plastic gloves to maximize the amount applied to my shoulders and reduce the amount that got washed off my hands.  I would squeeze out both tubes with needle nose pliers to get all the gel out.  After about a month or so on that routine my test level was 1220 and I did feel good.  

Here's the rub.....this stupid little ritual of applying two tubes of testim every day conservatively consumed 15 minutes.  Over the course of 1 year that adds up to 91 fucking hours slathering gel all over myself.  This is a life long treatment.  Over the course of 30 or 40 years it is not mathematically impossible that you could literally lose 6 months to a year of your life applying gel.  

The last time I went to get my RX refilled for testim, the pharmacist looked at me and said, "I don't know why you wouldn't just inject.  One injection lasts a week or so and costs $10".  

I was like, what the fuck?  

Any way, I place a VERY high value on what I do with my time.  I inject test twice a week and I doubt of it takes me 3 minutes and I enjoy pinning.

If you are retired or independently wealthy and enjoy touching yourself, I'd stick with testim.  Otherwise, injecting is far less time consuming and a helluva lot less expensive.


----------

